# Iron Warrior army.



## art

Hello guys,
I'm new here and I'm french,so, sorry for my spelling mistakes.
I show you my first Iron warrior figurine because I would like to do IW army.
I would like your opinion about it. You can have critical opinion because I could improve my painting level.







I hope to have many comments!

Art.


----------



## asianavatar

Looks pretty awesome. Only comment is it looks too clean for an iron warrior. Maybe a bit more rust or dirt on the metal parts would make it less shiny looking.


----------



## Blood God

As the above post says. great quality work, but needs to be rusted / dirtied up. Also his arm looks a little thin (the mech one i mean )


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Cool mini!!! I like it a lot. Good, nice clean paint job!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## squeek

I like it, rust is optional in my opinion, I get bored of seeing everything painted like it just walked off a muddy battlefield. I know it is the favoured style of the moment, but it is nice to see a clean model now and then.


----------



## killmaimburn

Yeah clean can look nice and besides in the Iron Warriors book the armor is described as being shiny and gleaming (at least before they get covered in blood XD)


----------



## Ste

looking good, your spelling fine to  yes i agree its nice to see a clean model, great paint job mate


----------



## art

Hi,
Thanks for your comments.
I had think about rust and I had test it, but it's look like strange with the gold, I prefer put rust on bionics parts. I will test to dirt metal parts with washes of scorched brown or maybe doing scratches.
But I'm agree with killmaimburn and squeek because iron warriors have got slaves for wash their armor.We can read it in "storm of Iron".
The mech arm is thin but it is very long.
Now I show you the the army sign on the shoulder pad:What do you think about it?




Comments are welcome!

Art.


----------



## Gambit14

very well done, i love it


----------



## dirty-dog-

very nice, love it alot and your painting skills are top-notch, along with your freehand skill. +rep


----------



## art

hi guys, thanks for your replies. Heresy Online is a very active forum! I have done a small tuto about the freehand:



1:I do the shape of the sign with a layer of codex grey.
2:I do eyes, nose and mouth with line of chaos black.
3:Lightning with fortress grey.
4:A smallest lightning with skull white.
5:I do arrows with the same process.

otherwise,As IW haven't got possessed marines, I have the Idea to do a small khorne compagny with my IW:



Comments are welcome!

The next figurine is a raptor!

Art.


----------



## Green Knight

Hell they look outstanding, love them +rep


----------



## Death 0F Angels

I like your conversions, they embody chaos very well. Nice paint also.


----------



## art

Hello guys,
Sorry for the delay because I didn't have my camera last week.Thank you for your replies death of angel and Green Knight.
I finished the raptor for 3 days :



Comments are welcome!

art.


----------



## Riandro

wow... how do you do your black and yellow stripes? they are amazing!


----------



## Fenrakk101

You painted that sholder pad yourself? sheesh, and you're worried about your painting.
Looks good too, by the way, but I've always wondered how people get the black and yellow lines.

And don't worry about your French. Yoda speaks weird, but everyone loves him :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24

Vous êtes des coups d'oeil modèles grands et les lignes jaunes et noires sont fraîches, qui est difficile. Très agréable des modèles propres! Le fait d'attendre impatiemment la vue plus. + rep


----------



## gwmaniac

that's a nice paint job! the arm's kinda weird on the first model, but hey, they're chaos! :so_happy: oh, and by the way, how do you get those stripes so good?? i never get them straight! i can't see how you complain about your paint job, this is golden demon material here!!!


----------



## Dies Irae

Tres bon boulot!!!

Your stripes and free hand symbols are amasing, but i would not use highlights on the black stripes (see the raptor sword).

Wow, only 5 post and already 24 rep!!!!! Thats amazing!

Edit: Tu pourrais me dire ou tu habites? Peut etre qu'on pourrait se rencontrer et echanger des techniques de peinture, ou meme jouer ensemble. Moi je suis en basse normandie, dans le perche, mais je monte souvent au magasin GW de Versailles.


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow, lots of people speek french.

looks good, loving the raptor, and the helmet gaurd things, they look very IW so good on ya.

the sword looks good, and the freehand is really amazing.

i would give you more rep but i cant yet.


----------



## humakt

I like your free hand work, and the guide is very helpful.

Overall some very nice work. Looking forward to seeing some more of your pieces.


----------



## Green Knight

Outstanding job, love the heads, and the basing is ace.


----------



## art

Hi !!

Thanks for your comment! I'm happy to have many replies.I have do a tuto with my computer because you wanted me to show you how I do my stripes:



1: I do golden yellow layers.
2:I do black stripes,I retain my Breathing because I want right line.
3:I do blazing orange shadows.
4:I do lighting with codex and fortress grey.

For Dies Irae, it was a test to do lighting like that and I think it was good, I think you prefer it without the vertical grey highlight.

My next piece will be a normal chaos space marine.

Comments are still welcome!

Ps:djinn24 ton francais n'est pas encore excelent mais c'est deja bien, tu peut encore t'améliorer.

ppsies Irae, j'habite à montauban dans le tarn et garonne près de toulouse. Je pense donc qu'il sera difficile pour nous de ce voir, c'est dommage car ta proposition est sympa. Si un moment je vais sur Paris je te contacterai.

Art.


----------



## Djinn24

J'utilise un programme de traducteur pour que fassent partie de la raison mon français n'est pas le plus grand. Je peux le lire assez bien, mais ne peux pas l'écrire bien. Il est triste parce que j'ai été en France sept fois et ma mère sont le français.


----------



## art

Hi guys, 
I'm sorry to continue my thread as late but now I add new photo of my new chaos space marines.

2 possessed:


2 Iron warriors:


The 2 new Iron warriors are different as the others because I paint them differently: I do a layer of boltgun metal, then a layer of badab black ink, lighting with boltgun métal and mithril silver. Personnaly I realy like the result because the armor is less shiny.
Now I'm painting the chief of the squad.

Comments are welcome!

Art.


----------



## Digg40k

Those are some good looking Iron Warriors! How many do you actually have? From what I can see each model is very individual if you've managed to do this throughout a large force thats amazing!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

keep up the good work!!
awesome mini's


----------



## art

Thank you guys!

actually I have only 8 mini's, I paint a bit slowly but I hope to be faster because I know how to paint them now. I would like to have nearly 1500/1800 pts of Iron warriors.
Well,I do a bionic arm and I add smalls cables to the chief of my IW squad.


Comments are welcome!

Art.


----------



## jordan_darko

By far the best Iron Warrior I have ever seen  they truely are something and your freehand work is amazing great work art ! or should I say, très beau  get some vehicles up ! JD


----------



## art

Hi!

Thank you jordan_darko!I will do vehicles, now I'm thinking about doing a dreadnought and I will convert it because I have a SM loyalist dread.
After I will do other vehicles!

I finish my squad chief! I take photo's of him late because the weather was very bad :



Here the begining of a new IW with a helmet a bit different (armored sheets):


Comments are welcome!

Art.


----------



## jordan_darko

Truely awesome mate, by far the best Iron Warriors I have ever seen everything about them is so awesome your NMM are sublime and the chevrons are excellent, great work art look forward too seeing more  JD


----------



## art

Hi,

An other time thank you jordan_darko! This sort of comments make me happy!

For the NMM, heu.. I don't do NMM in fact, for the silver it's boltgun metal with a layer of badab black an lighting of mithril silver and for the gold, it's shining gold, shadow with brown ink and lighting with burnished gold that is all and it is not difficult to do! Maybe I could try to do NMN one day...

Comments are welcome for my chief on the third page and the other IW!

Art.


----------



## jordan_darko

Not a problem mate I really enjoy seeing your work  and wow your champion looks very NMM I would never have guessed you used real metallics on him he looks greaty, fantastic effect you have there art well done  JD


----------



## omgitsduane

Damn fine painting, but I think the warrior arms you've made need a bit more oomph.

Maybe if you can find small pieces of plastic gears to throw on them? That sort of thing.


----------



## art

Hi!

Thank you jordan_darko and omgitsduane! For the arms I don't understand "oomph" but I understand what you say, You think that the arms are few details, isn't it? Yes, I think I could add cylinders, pistons. It's a good idea ,thank you.
I finish a new IW 2 days ago, I'm sorry to post as late because I was delayed for 2 weeks (work in Arts for school...):



Comments are welcome!

Art.


----------



## jordan_darko

You just keep on impressing dont you art ! unbelievable skills you have mate there awesome  I really look forward too seeing more, do you have any heavy support you can post up ? JD


----------



## Degzi

looks great mate wish i could paint that well


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

I like how well you do the construction chevrons and wish I could do them that good myself. I also like your extreme high lights for how they make your army pretty unique even though I prefer mine to be more realistic and gritty.


----------



## Mud213

dirty-dog- said:


> wow, lots of people speek french.


And apparently some of us don't speak English either, jk.

I really like your bases. The rusty arms, pipes and barb wire look great. Keep up the great work, I want to see how you handle the large surfaces that occur when you paint vehicles. I hope you do a vindicator first.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I like the looks of the latest pics. No way in hell to mistake that model for anything but an Iron Warrior. Nice job.


----------



## art

Thank you all! I'm happy that you like my IW army! 


> do you have any heavy support you can post up


For the moment I don't have heavy support.


> I want to see how you handle the large surfaces that occur when you paint vehicles. I hope you do a vindicator first.


I have an idea for painting large surface...I think i will do a rhino first because I have an old one and I don't have vindicator.
Now I just began a dreadnought and I want convert it a lot because it's a loyal SP dread.

Others comments are welcome.

Art


----------



## Damned Fist

I like them. The yellow stripes are a very nice touch. I have to admit that they look good even if they are my nemesis! :victory:


----------



## art

Hello guys,
Thank you for your comment Damned fist! Ok I began my dreadnought yesterday. I'm converting it because it is based on a SM dread, the convertion is not finish for the moment and I want your opinion about it! For the left arm I have add piece of chainsword on the tip of the fingers and I really like that( I will post photo later).
The begin of the dread:


Comments are welcome!
ART.


----------



## Munky

im sure that it will turn out fantastic like the rest of the models you have made. you seem to have a good eye for the look and feel of these figures.


----------



## art

Hello!

I was in holydays last week so I barely advanced my dreadnought but I continued it today! It is not finish, I still work!

The arm:


the torso:


The bottom of the torso(I enlarged the dread so I added morcel of plastic):


--Thank you Munky!

Comments are welcome!

Art.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

The only think I don't like about the dread is the fleshy face. I'd imagine 99% of Iron Warriors would prefer to be more metal than flesh and an exposed face seems very vulnerable.


----------



## The Wraithlord

And I on the other hand think it is cool. Iron Warriors don't have a preference to machine parts according to their fluff, that is the Iron Hands. I -really- dig the chainblades on the ccw too. Very cool looking.


----------



## Pauly55

I really dig your grills on the helmets of all these guys. It is a great touch and really brings them all together. Your freehand work is good too, I wish mine was better. Any general tips you can give me on freehand?


----------



## art

Hi!
Its been a long time I didn't post pic of my progress! In fact I just finished my dreadnought conversion because I'm very slow, and I have many homework so I'm limited in time.

-- lord of rebirth: I agree with you about the fleshy face but I like it because it gives a barbaric and mad style to the dread! And I didn't have a Iron face.

-- The wraithlord: Thank you!

-- Pauly55: Thank you! For freehands I give tuto about them but when you do a freehand , you need a diluted paint, to hold your breath, to be patient, to be precise, to paint slowly but surely, and the best way to do this is to repeat several times until you succeed and to try again and again!

Now I show you my dread!

The urban socle:


size comparisons:


The dreadnought!:


Comments are welcome:grin:!

ART.


----------



## HorusReborn

Fantastique! I love everything about these figures man! Your ability to add details is great and your conversion work with this dreadnaught is awesome in the least! I love your work with the metalic paints, and it's so easy! But most of all, your ability to do the yellow and black stripes, something alot of us stay away from is incredible! Well done, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Unforgiven302

WOW! These are some of the best Iron Warriors I have ever seen. Fantastic job all around! That Dreadnought is going to be something special when you are done, that's for sure. Keep up the wonderful work. +rep.


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow man, your converting skills are awsome, and its great to see that your english has improved greatly too. im am also liking the base alot too, along with the simple but barbaric chainsaw fist. looks great, and i cant wait to see your awsome freehand skills to be put together on this model. +rep


----------



## art

Hi all!

Thank you very much dirty-dog-, Unforgiven302 and HorusReborn for your very encouraging replies!:wink:

I changed things on the dreadnought:
-I added armor plates on the legs.
-I added big peaks on the arms.
-I cut ears.
-I added a ork skull (the black shape on the star of chaos.)
-I added new claws on the foots.
-I added a chain on legs.



Any suggestion and comments are welcome!:biggrin:

Ps: I had the idea to do Iron Warriors Possessed! Not possessed with tentacle, organic parts like my first possesseds, but possessed full bionic with
pipes verrin...(Dificult to explain my idea in english...:grin

Art.


----------



## tony161

cool helmet :victory: , thinking about using them for pre heresy marines in mk 3 (iron) power armour. (commenting on the pic on page 3)


----------



## dirty-dog-

those possesed sound great, kinda like this?










theyre from here: http://www.imperialgames.co.nz/shop...es/Miniatures+Iron+Brotherhood+HTTP-05+2.html


----------



## SoldierOfTruth

I would really like for you to post a tutorial for the stripes! I just started painting so I have absolutely no idea how to do it. +rep


----------



## lav25gunner

I love the way your dread is working out. I can't wait to see the painted model. What did you use to extend the legs?


----------



## art

Hi guys!



> What did you use to extend the legs?


I used a big brass pipe cut with this I don't know the english for this plumber's tool, it's a very good tool for cutting tube properly!)
http://www.castorama.fr/images-je-decouvre/outils-maconnerie-electricite-plomberie_31.jpg



> I would really like for you to post a tutorial for the stripes! I just started painting so I have absolutely no idea how to do it.



About painting yellow and black stripes I did a tutorial at the begining of 4th page! I hope it could help you! It is the same technic as painting freehand:you need a diluted paint, to hold your breath, to be patient, to be precise, to paint slowly but surely, and the best way to do this is to repeat several times until you succeed and to try again and again!



> those possesed sound great, kinda like this?


 Yes it's like that for bionic parts but I don't want flesh and dress! So I will convert mine! Thank you for the idea!

Ok, here few new detail about the dread: now it is finish and I just began to paint it!





Art.


----------



## art

Hello !

It's been a long time I didn't post my advancement ! Ok, I Began to paint the dread but it's not finish. I will let the dread on hold because I taked part to an army modelling and painting challenge. So, for the challenge, I work 500 points by 500 points. First at all, I start by 3 squads of 5 Iron warriors and the warlord on motorbike. I have nearly three months to make them. It will be hard because as you know I am very slow !:biggrin:

So, here the begin of the first squad. Just the conversion for the moment:







And the squad leader:



Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## jordan_darko

Welcome back art I was begining to wonder were you got too  great work as usual mate love the bionics, cant wait too see more  JD


----------



## Troajn

First time I have seen this thread, Art I love your work, absolutley stunning, + rep from me (would give more if I could).

Question, why is it the French seem to have such a talent for miniatures, I have several DVD's all French painters? 

Keep up the great work and posting it


----------



## Jackinator

Wow! Need I say more.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow simply amazing man, simply amazing. I really like your conversions. They perfectly capture the feel of the iron warriors. Plus rep fo sho.


----------



## kolossus

gongratulation for your modeling and painting work, your iron warrior army is wonderful ( enfin un français sur le forum ça fait plaisir on se sent moins seul comme ça


----------



## art

Hi,

Thank you guys for your encouraging comments ! I thank you for reputation you give me, that make me happy and more motivated !



> Question, why is it the French seem to have such a talent for miniatures, I have several DVD's all French painters?


Honestly, I don't know why, but I find that there are very good painters and sculptor in all the world. In any case it is necessary to invest yourself and work on new technics to improve. Personnaly I haven't got DVD's (I want DVD's), I search tuto, articles on the web, on youtube, I watch mini's of good painters on CMON, so I draw my inspiration from the others. Like that I improve. 

Ok, now, I show you the others Iron Warriors of the squad :









I am painting them.

Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## kolossus

i find two DVD for you guys :

the first is that of Jeremie Bonamant,with than 7 hours close up, a commented gallery in 5 languages (French, English, German, Spanish and Italian), more than 150 schema and diagrams.
More than 50 step by steps tutorials, explaining transitions, painting realistic metal NMM, skin, faces, bases, the theory of colors, the light sources and much much more.

http://shop.kraken-editions.com/dvd-c-24.html?language=en


the second with
THOMAS DAVID,
BRUNO GRELIER,
JEROME OTREMBA,
JEREMIE BONNAMANT TEBOUL
et aussi JEAN-FRANCOIS PIERRE, BENOIT CAUCHIES 
for Paint acrylic and oild paint, but it's just in french:

http://www.figurines-tv.com/kws/index.php?mod=page&ac=page&id_page=37


and this site is a video site for learn to paint, with a free video, of tutorial:
http://www.figurines-tv.com/


----------



## art

Thank you very much kolossus ! Those DVD's and video seem very interesting ! Figurine TV is a good website for painting !

Otherwize, I do the boltgun metal base, I put the badab black lavish and I began the lightning on all the IW you saw above. 
What do you think about them ? 

I will put photo of the paint nearly one or two days.

Art.


----------



## kolossus

After your old photos, 
you should a little more dilute your bolter gun, you do find the good dilution, to your paint 
is not too much liquid nor too pasty.
But i wait your photo.

personally i used gunmetal (bolter gun GW) in Prince august AIR (it gives a blue effect of i liked) , this paint is for airbrush, and is very easy to dilute, because when you put a water in a paint, the pigments stay concentrate.

After for lightning, i mixed gun metal with silver (mithril silver for GW) in first, 
on the areas most exposed to light a pure mithril silver.


----------



## art

Hi,

In fact I dilute my botgun metal but when I put the diluted paint on the the IW, it's bad because pigment are scattered. So I dilute less and it's a bit pastyuke:. But I will look for PA air, it seems to be very good paint and for paint my tank, it will be better than boltgun metal diluted. 
An other time thank you kolossus, you help me a lot !

Art.


----------



## kolossus

no probleme , if you 've another question not hesitate


----------



## Stuntiesrule

wow some great stuff love the bionics very cool


----------



## art

Hi all !



> no probleme , if you 've another question not hesitate


ok thank you kolossus !



> wow some great stuff love the bionics very cool


 Thank you Stuntiesrule !

Ok, I finished one IW:



And I'm painting the others:


I have four days for finish them !

Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## Troajn

Art the only comment I have is bravo. Your work as I said before is a pleasure to look at. well done and keep posting


----------



## Stuntiesrule

I don't think it can be said enough this is some awesome models you got going, I am really starting to like the masks in front of the helmets.


----------



## kolossus

i like very good your paint is different to the first, and better , paint IW in black is a very good idea. i'm not very fan to the masks before the paint but now i liked.
i see your paint the bolter in white for the yellow adheres, you can try in brown is maybe more easear for continu in black.

regards


----------



## MaidenManiac

Looking really good, just like the others:grin:


----------



## art

Thank you all ! I'm happy that you like my IW army and I'm happy that you began to like my helmets !



> paint IW in black is a very good idea


In fact he is not paint black, I paint him with boltgun metal and two or three lavishes of badab black. So the result is very dark, nearly black. On the others IW I only put one lavish.



> i see your paint the bolter in white for the yellow adheres, you can try in brown is maybe more easear for continu in black.


Hum... It's a good idea but won't do that, because I want to start with a lightly yellow which goes to orange, not brown. And I do that with white because, with dark colors it's very hard and long for having a good yellow.Thank you anyway !

some photos speedily !

Art.


----------



## art

Hi,

I finished an other Iron Warrior ! 



Now, I'm painting an other one ! 

Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Simple, clean, damn effective looking. Kudos on a nice looking paint scheme combined with cool conversions.

Moved to Project Logs.


----------



## kolossus

the lavishes of badab black into a bolter gun is a good idea, I do not know what to say, it's just beautiful.
just a comment the yellow adheres very good to the brown, and you ve the true color of tje yellow


----------



## art

Hello !



> Simple, clean, damn effective looking. Kudos on a nice looking paint scheme combined with cool conversions.


 Thank you !



> Moved to Project Logs.


Ok I understand why I didn't find my thread ! I found it with search.



> the lavishes of badab black into a bolter gun is a good idea, I do not know what to say, it's just beautiful.


 Thank you too !



> just a comment the yellow adheres very good to the brown, and you ve the true color of tje yellow


 It's a good thing to know. But my goal prefer keep the idea I began with, for don't have different yellow. And with a white undercoat, the yellow is brighter than with a brown undercoat. I retain your idea, you are very helpful kolossus !

Ok here is my new Iron Warrior:



Like the other two IW I don't do the base. I think I will add Snow on my urban bases.

Comments are welcome !

Art.​


----------



## Maverick421

Really great work! I especially like the way you added the mini chainlinks to the models. The dark metal also looks fantastic.


----------



## jack

C'etait Superb!
I really like the stripes and the way you have added the chainlinks on. I also think putting black on is very good as well.


----------



## gwmaniac

You just keep on impressing me, art! I need to give you some more rep for this, keep it up!


----------



## art

Hi all !

Thank you Maverick421, jack and gwmaniac ! I'm happy that you like my Iron Warrior army ! 

Here an other IW : 


I'm very proud of is face (zoom):


Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## Kitsunex

Wow! those look amazing! have some rep from me as well.


----------



## art

Hi !

Thank you Kitsunex !

Here the last IW of the squad !!



And all of them (very bad photography):



Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## Warpath

This is a fantastic looking army, i've seen a few IW armies and they can get a little boring to look at but certianly not in this case. Everything you have done here is fantastic, a consistant theme but something new each time. I'm looking forward to seeing more installements from you Art.


----------



## art

Hi !



> This is a fantastic looking army, i've seen a few IW armies and they can get a little boring to look at but certianly not in this case. Everything you have done here is fantastic, a consistant theme but something new each time. I'm looking forward to seeing more installements from you Art.


Thank you very mush Warpath !

Ok, here a better photo of the squad:


A photo of all my painted IW:


The begining of the Lord on moto cross !

1: At the begining.
2: I cut some parts of the moto.
3: The moto will be nearly like that.
4: Parts I have cut.







That is all for the moment.

Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

brilliant work. makes me want to try my hand at IW. +rep


----------



## Broken Sword

Great work! I think this is a great take on the Iron Warriors and your black and yellow lines are very well done as are your augmetics. +Rep!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Really nice work, and that bike is looking promizing, have some rep and keep it up!


----------



## art

Hi !

Thank you Ordo Xeno Commander, Broken Sword and MaidenManiac ! I'm realy happy you like my Iron Warriors ! 

The Lord on cross-bike is nearly finish, here the photography of parts I have finish or nearly finish:



The bike:


The bike with bolters:


The head of the Lord:


A bionique for the backpack:


Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Cmon..... Paint That Dreadnought! Now! Your painting skills are amazing, they put me to shame. You should try selling some painted models on Ebay, as you have the required skill. :clapping:


----------



## Micklez

These are amazing mate, well done. (I know im just echoing what everyone else is saying but its still true).

Your idea for the possessed is also correct fluff-wise. The last chaos codex said that IW did have possessed marines, however these marines were infected with some demon-virus.

Good luck with the rest of your project


----------



## art

Hello !



> Cmon..... Paint That Dreadnought! Now!


 I can't paint the dreadnought now beacause I take part to an army chalenge, I have to begin the chalenge with 500 points, so it is a HQ and 15 Iron warriors for me, I don't have the choice for that. But I will finish the dread for the second part of 500 points because I will be free in the unit choice.

Thank you Micklez and Da Red Paintjob Grot for your encouragements !

The modelling of my chaos lord on cross bike is nearly finish !

The second bionic of the backpack:


A small bionique for the leg and the left arm...:


...which is finish here with the right arm: I give them a Halo style and I love it !


Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## art

Hi !

I finished the modelling of the lord on cross-motorbike !







I added a mudguard/fender on the motorbike, it's better for the cross style:



As usual, comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## Dies Irae

Just...AWSOME!!! Art, it's not the first time i say that i love your work, i cant wait to see this bike painted.
However, i dont think the bionics suit well the "cross-bike" concept: A man on a bike made to drive across woods or desertic areas wont carry a so big backpack

PS : Is this chainswords's tooth on the right servo-arm?? You thief!! It is MY idea!


----------



## Azwraith

just amazing.


----------



## art

Hi !
Thank you Dies Irae and Azwraith.


> Is this chainswords's tooth on the right servo-arm??


Yes!

I just show you the lord finish with tilted servo-arms:



I began to paint him yesterday.

Art.


----------



## art

Hi !

I finished painting my Iron warrior lord !

That was long and hard but I like the result !

The motorbike:


All the lord:




The shoulder:


In fact, I still have to add a fusion bomb, and to finish the base with barbed and paint.

Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Holy Crap. Really. That's awesome. You should really be on the 'Eavy metal team. I may well have to employ you when i need some models painting for my own Wargame (under development)


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow thats really amazing Art.(haha well it's art as well) I'm in love with that dirt bike.eep it up. And have some rep good sir.


----------



## Azwraith

art i want to ask with your helmets do you cut into the helmet before you add the plasticard?

i ask because i want to do something similar for my BT but greenstuff the edge so it looks like a medieval helmet 

oh and i nominated you for some awards!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Wow!!! That was one kickass motorbike. Your really good at painting, those are like beyond GW's stuff right there!!! Keep up the spectacula work dude!!!


----------



## smfanboy

dont realy like the bike but your paint skills are just wow


----------



## bloodied sword

great job mate looks great


----------



## art

Hello !

Thank you very mush guys for your encouragements ! 
I said that the lord was not finish, but now it's ok.

I had him a left shoulder with my first try of NMN on a chaos star:


The lord on dirt bike:


I began a new IW squad, and there is the first one with apipe style, the others will come soon.


Art.


----------



## smfanboy

wow nice looking forward to your finished sqaud cause man you got painting skills you know that


----------



## art

Hello !

Thank you smfanboy !

So, I show you the others members of the squad, they are all modified with some bionic :


(I add a verrin on pipeman left leg and a grenada in the left hand of the "kamikaze" IW.





The sergeant:

his legs:


The squad:


That's all ! I began to paint them.

Comments are wecome as usualy.

Art.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

I am going to be sick. You are Awesome.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow great work man, however, I'm not a fan of the kamikaze guy. Other than that, real nice man.


----------



## art

Hi all !

Thank you Da Red Paintjob Grot and NurglingStomper !

Ok, I have finished to paint the squad, so I show you the new Iron Warriors:






Four of them need bases for being finished finally.

Comments are welcome !

Arthubert.


----------



## AM.

All of them look great


----------



## art

Hi !

Thank you AM. !

Here the begining of a new Iron Warrior with a bionic foot :


A vindicator will come soon !

Art.


----------



## Masito

damn you're talented!! very nice paintjobs! can't wait to see bionic foot Iron Warrior!

+rep


----------



## CaptainLoken

Some really good stuff there buddy.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

There are some very interesting and well executed minis in this thread. You've capture the Iron Warrior spirit very well. I look forward to seeing the rest of your force painted up :victory:


----------



## art

Hi,

Thank you guys for compliments !

I have finished legs of the iron warrior :


I did bases for the next squad :


And I did bases for the squad I paint before :


Comments are welcome !

Art.


----------



## AM.

:shok: Really impressed.


----------



## Crimson_Chin

That leg = sexy.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

those are great for iron warriors. I like them a lot.


----------



## art

Hello guys,

Thank you for replies !

I finish a objective pawn, it is a surgical center of cybernetic implantation.

The tower of surgery:


The table:


The base with rails that make the tower move:

I think I will add some bionics on the base.

All the surgical center:


Comments are welcome !


----------



## Lucius The Typhus

I. Want. That. Objective. Give. It. To. Me. :biggrin:


----------



## Crimzzen

very very very very cool work - I loved everything!


----------



## 123birds

Love all your stuff. Only suggestion i can make is maybe put something like Chains hanging off the side of the table, and have a thing at the top for hold their head in place, as i doubt anyone would willingly let themselves be put in that thing, and chaos doesn't seem like a very "Drug em up" army.


----------



## art

Hello ! 

I come back with my Iron Warriors ! Indeed, I have not posted on this thread since a lot of months and I decided to show you my work again. I did a lot of things for my army.


> Only suggestion i can make is maybe put something like Chains hanging off the side of the table, and have a thing at the top for hold their head in place


Thank you for this idea, i dit it on the table:
 

You wait so long to see my dreadnought and I finished it !
 
 
 

Comments are welcome.

I made other things like a vindicator, squad and other things I will show you soon.

Art.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nicely done dread!!! Finally, another person who uses metallics to the full potential instead of going with NMM. Fantastic work.


----------



## khorneflake

Simply Fantastic. the attention to detail and the awesome paintjob both make me feel that this is quite possibly the best Chaos Dreadnaught that i've ever seen.


----------



## Varakir

Dear lord, that dread is like pure sex on a 60mm base...amazing stuff!


----------



## piemaster

Ingenious use of sprue and plasticard for bionics, sevro harnesses and the like! +rep


----------

